# My cu  accepts Garda Indentification card as proof of i.d.



## pudds (7 Jun 2018)

I presume they mean the Garda Age card as I know of no other.

My partner today received a letter from Waterford cu which we are both with stating that
they accept the Garda age card as proof of i.d. when clearly this is the case....


*Age Card*
[broken link removed]​The Intoxicating Liquor Act 1988 (Age Card) Regulations 2010 provide for a voluntary Age Card scheme.  Age Cards can be obtained by individuals aged 18 and over to show that they have reached the legal age for purchasing alcohol.

*An Age Card is a “proof of age card” and not an “Identity Card”. The Age Card is solely for the purpose stated above and should not be obtained or used for any other purpose.

*
https://www.agecard.ie/

Institutions seem to make up their own rules  what to accept in the absence of a Passport
or Driving Licence and soo many citizens don't have those and are forced to ask a garda who probably doesn't know them to certify that they do by signing an ML10 form thereby asking a 
garda to lie for them. Its a right mess and even the Public Services Card is not accepted.


----------



## RedOnion (7 Jun 2018)

Not just your credit union.  It seems to be fairly widely accepted by credit unions.


----------

